# Abschaltüberspannung bei Gleichstrommotor



## bastimeister (21 April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Forumgemeinde,

Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem mit einem permanenteregten Gleichstrommotor 24V/600W welcher über eine Transistor-Drehzahlregeeinheit (über Pulsbreiten-Modulation PWM) mit einer max. Schaltfrequenz von von 15kHz Drehzahlgeregelt wird. Schaltet man den Motor ein gibt es keine Probleme. Schaltet man in wieder aus, dann erzeugt dieser eine Überspannung von (mit Multimeter gemessen) von über 40V !!! 

Normalerweise ist dieser Motor (Transtecno EC600.240, Datenblatt siehe Anhang) samt Motoregeleinheit (Transtecno PLN2406 Datenbaltt/Bedienanleitung siehe Anhang) zur Zeit in LKWs verbaut und wird von der Fahrzeugbatterie versorgt. Für eine Entwicklungsaufgabe, haben wir vom Fahzeugbauer einem Motor samt Regeleinheit geborgt bekommen und wir haben diesen für einen Laboraufbau an ein 24VDC-Netzteil (Siemens SITOP) gehängt. Ein und Ausschalten wollten wir über eine SPS mit Relaisausgängen und die Drehzahl vorgeben über einen Analogausgang auf den Potieingang der Motoregeleinein PLN-2406.

Beim Abschaten des Motors und die sogenannte "Abschaltüberspannung" schaltet das Netzteil (Siemens SITOP) ab und lässt sich erst nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder einschalten. Sekundärseitig waren die SPS und der Leistungsteil über Sicherungsautomaten getrennt abgesichert. Die Automaten lösten nicht aus, es geht eben nur das Netzteil aus und eine SPS-Baugruppe hat die Überspannung nicht verkraftet und ist abgeraucht (es hat ein bischen gestunken!). Über den Potieingang läst sich laut Transteno 0-5VDC als sollwert vorgeben, allerdings ohne galvanische trennung, daher muss ja die SPS am gleichen Potenzial hängen... Nun habe ich die SPS erseinmal an ein anderes Netzteil gehängt, damit nicht nochmehr kaputt geht! 

*Ich suche nun nach einer Lösung die "Abschaltüberspannung" zu kompensieren!!!*

Bei einer Fahrzeugbatterie tritt dieser Fall warscheinlich garnichtz ein, da die Batterie puffert, bzw. kurzzeitig sogar geladen würde, oder?? Und durch die Dioden des Gleichrichters an der Lichtmaschiene kann da auch nix kaputtgehen, sagte zumindest mein Kollege der ein bischen mher Erfahrung hat als ich...

Im Internet habe ich nun schon so einiges in Modelbauforen, mit Lösungen mit 3Kondensatoren: "Einen Kondensator zwischen die beiden Anschlusspole des Motors setzen und je einen Kondensator zwischen die Anschlusspole und das Gehäuse des Motors" zur Entstörung eines DC-Bürstenotoren gelesen und das es besser Wäre di schaltung noch mit 2 Drosseln auszurüsten, wobei allerdings die Drosseln für den Strom ausgelegt werden müssen welche der Motor Zieht und zusätzlich auch noch Spannung über diesen Abfällt, welche dann dem Motor nicht mehr zur verfügung steht (siehe bspw. http://www.vth.de/fileadmin/user/Zeitschriften/ModellWerft/downloads/antennen.pdf )


----------



## Ludewig (21 April 2010)

Kannste nicht 'ne Batterie dazwischen hängen und die Ausgangsspannung des Netzteils auf 26+ V anheben. Ist jetzt keine Hitec-Lösung, aber nahe am Einsatzzweck.


----------



## bastimeister (21 April 2010)

Hallo Ludewig!

Wie bereits gesagt ich habe keine LKW-Batterie! Das Netzteil bringt schon +26V! Also das war nicht so wirklich die Antwort auf meine Frage....

Also nochmal die Frage Lösung *nur* mit Schaltnetzteil *ohne* LKW-Batterie:

*Wie kann ich die "Abschaltüberspannung" kompensieren??*

Folgendes habe ich schon getestet:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzdiode mit SY356/8-K (Schnelle Si-Diode 800V/3A) *SY 356 / 8*Schnelle Si-Diode- 800 V/ 3A0Kunststoffgehäuse/Ring Katode


----------



## Ludewig (21 April 2010)

Von LkW-Batterie war keine Rede, ich dachte eher, dass Du probehalber 'mal die aus deinem Auto nimmst. Wenn es das bringt, besorgst du dir 'ne gebrauchte und Punkt. Aber wie du willst.


----------



## bastimeister (21 April 2010)

Die Aus dem Auto bringt aber nur 12V die von einem LKW 24V! Jetzt könnte man noch den Kollegen Fragen ob er seine Batterie zur Verfügung stellt um die beiden Batterien in Reihe zu schalten, abe ich glaube auf so etwas lässt sich keiner ein... also bitte keine Bastelvorschläge....

Es muss doch für Gleichstrommotoren eine Lösung geben, denn die werden doch nicht nur mit einer Batterie als Spannungquelle verwendet, das muss doch auch über ein schaltnetzteil gehen, also wie muss ich denn Motor zusätzlich beschalten damit die Überspannung abgebaut werden kann??


----------



## Ludewig (21 April 2010)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Die Lkw, die ich kenne, haben auch nur 12V-Batterien, entweder in Reihe -> 24V oder bei kleineren auch: Das Bordnetz läuft auf 12V und nur der Anlasser auf 24V. Aber das löst dein Problem offenbar nicht.

Aber zum Thema. Weißt du, welche Richtung dein Spannungsimpuls hat?
Ein induktiver Verbraucher direkt am 24VDC erzeugt ja einen entgegengesetzten Spannungsimpuls, den man, wie du oben schon ausführtest, mit Dioden beherrschen kann. Leider kann ich in dieses PLN nicht reingucken.


----------



## jabba (21 April 2010)

Für das Sitop gibt es ein Modul, was dieses verhalten beim Einsatz von Posmo's verhindert. Kostet aber 305€ Brutto.
Schau dir mal dieses Teil an.
Kann es sein, das der Motor nachläuft ? Der arbeitet dann als Dynamo.
Als Lösung wäre eventuell hinter dem Regler eine Bremsschaltung aufzubauen.

Als Begrenzung wäre da eher eine Z-Diode mit Widerstand zum Abbauen der Spannung sinnvoll.
Läuft der Antrieb nur in eine oder in beide Richtungen ? Das wäre wichtig für die Schaltung.


												 													9AL2137-1AA00-1AA0  													 												 												 											 											 											 												 													Artikelbeschreibung 												 												 													POWER-MANAGEMENT-MODUL DC-PMM/24V FUER  RUECKSPEISEBETRIEB POSMO A


----------



## Oberchefe (21 April 2010)

Ich würde auch mal eine negative Spannung vermuten, wie sie üblicherweise beim Abschalten von Induktivitäten auftritt, würde aber davon ausgehen dass eher der Regler ein Problem damit hat, es sei denn Du machst mit Deinen Relais Dummheiten. Wie sind die Relais verschaltet, zwischen Netzteil und Regler, zwischen Regler und Motor oder wo sonst?


----------



## bastimeister (22 April 2010)

Hallo Ludewig, hallo Oberchefe, Hallo jabba

@Jabba Das "9AL2137-1AA00-1AA0 Artikelbeschreibung POWER-MANAGEMENT-MODUL DC-PMM/24V FUER RUECKSPEISEBETRIEB POSMO A" glingt wirklich gut, ich denke das dürfte genau das richtige sein, ist eben nurn bissl teuer... gut wenn man nochn bissl Rabatt abzieht.. aber vieleicht gibts ja noch was einfacheres zum selberbauen... aber die Idee ist erstmal echt gut!

@Ludewig und @Oberchefe wie der PLN-Regler innen aufgebaut ist weis ich nicht, am besten Ihr schaut euch mal die Beschreibung welche ich gestern an meinen Beitrag angehängt habe mal an, dort seht ihr dann auch wie das ganze verschalten werden muss. Gennerell Liegt an den Powerkontakten (+/-) des PLN-Reglers immer Spannung an, die Leistung wird überhaupt nicht von Relais geschalten nur vom PLN-Regler. Über den Molex-Stecker am PLN-Regler muss danach zuerst Systemstart geschalten werden , zuletzt wird Vorwärts oder Rückwärts geschalten (wie es der Hersteller vorgibt), dann läuft der Motor hoch. Beim abschalten dann von Vorwärts bzw. Rückwärts, sollte der Motor eigentlich seine Abfahrrampe fahren und dabei passiert dann der Ganze Mist: Die selbstinduzierte Spannung der Motorwicklung addiert sich zur Netzspeisespannung, das ganze nennt sich dann "Abschaltüberspannung"! Dann schaltet das Netzteil ab! Also ich gebe nur die Signale über den Molex-Stecker vor (Vorwärts Rückwärts) alles andere macht der PLN_Regler -> über die Powerkontakte (+/-) messe ich dann die positiven >40V!

Ich habe die Vermutung das sich die überschüssige Energie ewtl. über einen zusätzlichen Bremswiederstand welchen man Optional zwichen 3 und 5 ("die elektrische Bremse 3 und 5 auf Anfrage"laut Bedienaleitung) verbraten werden kann. Daher habe ich bei K&S-Antriebstechnik diese angefragt und die wollen auch gleich bei Transtecno mal nachfragen, was die für einen Vorschlag für das Problem haben...


----------



## Ludewig (22 April 2010)

Ich habe mich bisher von dem Begriff "Abschalt*impuls*" fehlleiten lassen und mich schon gewundert, wie man einen solchen Impuls mit einem Multimeter erfassen will, dafür wäre ein Oszilloskop besser geeignet. Es geht aber offenbar eher um eine Rückleistung, die verbraten werden muss. Da Rückleistung wesentlich mehr Energie enthält als ein Impuls, wird es mit ein paar Bauteilchen nicht getan sein. Irgendwo muss die Energie, sei es als Ladung oder Wärme schließlich hin.


----------



## Superkater (22 April 2010)

*Chopper für DC-Überspannung*

Wir hatten bei uns ähnliche Probleme bei Gleichspannungsmotoren, wenn ein Motor von einem Sitop-Netzteil versorgt wird.

Es gibt übrigens billigere Netzteile die bei Überspannung nicht sofort abschalten (Hersteller Meanwell) wie die SITOP Geräte.

Ich würde unbedingt die Versorung der SPS mit anderen Netzteil machen, als die Versorgung des Motors.

Wir haben nun eine Hardware entwickelt, die beim Bremsen des Motors die anfallende rückgespeiste Energie vernichtet. Wir messen die Spannung, wenn die höher als 28V wird, dann vernichten wir die Energie über eine Chopperschaltung (Leistungs-FET) an einem Bremswiderstand.

Seit dem Einbau dieser Chopperschaltung wird die Spannung nie höher als 28,8V und es wird auch nichts vernichtet.


----------



## bastimeister (22 April 2010)

Eine Entstörschaltung mit den 3 Kondensatoren (http://www.vth.de/fileadmin/user/Zei...s/antennen.pdf Nr.2: Erweiterte Entstörmaßnahme) mit 1x 100nF zwischen den Polen und 47nF von jedem Pol zum Gehäuse des Motors (natürlich direkt am Motor!) habe ich nun auch angebracht. Gegen die Abschaltüberspannung hat diese Maßnahme, wie zu erwarten war nix gebracht, aber zumindest stört der Motor warscheinlich nun das Netz im Haus und damit die Kollegen nicht mehr....
Naja die Freilaufdiode zwischen den Powerkontakten (+/-) an der PLN-Regeleinehit ist natürlich auch noch dran, bringt aber nix... 

@Krauser so änlich wie du es beschreibst könnte ja die PLN beim Abfahren den optionalen Bremswiderstand zuschalten. Leider habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie groß der sein muss und ich weiß leider auch nicht wie die Schaltung der PLN aufgebaut ist!


----------



## Ludewig (22 April 2010)

[Lästermodus ein]
Vielleicht sind zwei Auto-Batterien aus dem Baumarkt doch die schnellste Lösung!?
[Lästermodus aus]


----------



## bastimeister (22 April 2010)

@Ludewig: Dein "Lästern" bringt mich nun wiklich nicht weiter... Das bringt nun wirklich keine Punkte... 
Ach übrigens wie du auf Abschalt*impuls* gekommen bist entzieht sich meiner Vorstellung, denn es war immer von Abschalt*überspannung* die Rede! Jedenfals habe ich nie was von einem Impuls erwähnt...


----------



## bastimeister (23 April 2010)

Hallo Leute gibst denn noch mehr nützliche Ideen???


----------



## bastimeister (27 April 2010)

Hallo Leute!



Ich konnte nun ein paar neue Erkentnisse machen:

Dreht man vorm ausschalten die Drehzehl über einen 5k-Poti an der PLN laangsam (wirklich sehr langsam) runter tritt die Überspannung nicht auf
Dreht man Ihn nur ein bisschen zu schnell runter kommt es wieder zum besagten Problem und das Netzteil schaltet ab!
Die Überspannung lässt sich nur an den Powerkontakten (+/-) der PLN messen, nicht jedoch direkt am Motor, dieser wird mit sinkender Spannung runtergefahren (Spannung fällt) -> daher gehe ich davon aus das die PLN mit der überschüssigen Energie nicht weis wohin und diese versucht zurückzuspeisen -> dann aber das Netzteil abschaltet
Nun habew ich leider immer noch keine konkrete Antwort vom Hersteller ob nun der Widerstand was bringt...
-> Am Ende wird mir ewtl. doch nix anderse übrig bleiben als eine LKW-Baterie (24V oder 2x12V in Reihe) zu benutzen... *Hat denn niemand nochne gute Idee?*

Was ich mir noch überlegt habe ist die SPS über einen Überspannungsschutz für Informationstechnik von der Fa. DEHN + SÖHNE, abzusichern, da nicht nur die SPS sondern auch noch Absolutwertdrehgeber, je Motor dürch diese Überspannung kaputt gehen können. Also habe ich folgenden schonmal rausgesucht:
DEHN BLITZDUCTOR® VT Typ: BVT AD 24 Art.Nr.: 918402 Preis: 151€
http://www.dehn.de/cgi-bin/pdbWWW/extpublicpdb.cgi?ikatpreviewue:57:d:BVT AD 24::yl::::36701:d: AD 24::yl::::36701:d:
*Hat jemand mit diesem Gerät Erfahrung, bzw. kann das die SPS + Drehgeber vor der besagten Überspannung schützen?*


----------



## bastimeister (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab nun endlich vom Hersteller Transtecno die Information bekommen das es sich bei der "*Bremse auf Anfrage*" *nicht* wie gehofft um einen anschließbaren Bremswiderstand handelt sondern um eine Zuschaltung einer *Magnetbremse* welche direkt am Motor sitzt (24VDC liegt an wenn der Motor läuft, erst wenn an der PLN Sytemstart weg geht dann ist 0VDC) Damit kann mit 0VDC die Magnetbremse zugeschaltet werden!

*@Krauser* ich hatte gehofft genau einen solchen *"Bremschopper"* in der PLN widerzufinde wo nach überschreiten eines Spannungsschwellwertes auf einen anschließbaren Bremswiderstand geschaltet wird, da beispielsweise Servorregler oder auch viele Frequenzumrichter im Zwischenkreis einen solchen Bremschopper schon integriert haben, und man braucht dann nur noch einen passenden Bremswiderstand (in unserem Falle für 600W Nennleistung)anschließen! Aber leider hat das Transtecno weggelassen und kann nur eine *Magnetbremse* zuschalten!

Gibt es *Bremschopper* gleich mit passendem *Bremswiderstand *für 600W Nennleistung (850W Kurzzeitleistung für 1min) zu kaufen, beispielsweise bei *Conrad*?? Hab schon mal gegoogled aber bisher leider nur Bremschopper für den Zwischenkreis von Frequenzumrichtern gefunden! Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Superkater (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

unsere Firma entwicklet die Hardware der Bremschopper selbst.
Im Internet habe ich nur eine Firma gefunden, die ähnliches verkauft:

http://www.pn-elektronik.de/


----------



## bastimeister (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab nun von Transtecno gesagt bekommen das die PLN ein Low Cost Gerät für *einfache* Regelvorgänge ist, welches zusammen mit der Motorreie EC und CM Schneckengetrieben einen preiswerten Komplettantrieb bildet. Dabei würden Batteriegespeiste Anwendungen überwiegen. Also hat man sich da zum Thema Abschaltüberspannung überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht, vertraut also nur darauf, das die Batterie diese Spannungsspitze komplett puffert. Ich denke nun auch das es mit einer Batterie sicherlich ein ganz anderes Verhalten ergibt als mit SITOP-Netzteil. Trotzalledem wollte ich auf jedenfall sicherstellen das es unsere Elektronik nicht zerschießt, schließlich können bei einem LKW bspw. beim Anlassen auch noch ganz andere Phänomene auftreten, welche wir jetzt noch nicht mal erahnen können... 

Für Servoantriebe ist ein solcher *Bremschopper *zumeist bereits im Servoregler integriert, man braucht dann nur noch einen passend für die Nennleistung des Motors ausgelegten Bremswiderstand anschließen. Bei der PLN ist das allerdings aus Kostengründen eingespart worden.

@Krauser: Kaufen kann man die Bremsschopper bei euch nicht zufällig


----------

